# .50 cal Glock.. he he



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome... I wonder if you could make it fit a 17 frame...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i think its pretty dam cool 
but
i don't need the extra cost
ha
i'll pass
now........... if it was as cheap as the 22LR conversion then???????????


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

hmmm.... 
9mm = $0.15-0.18 per squeeze.
45ACP = $0.30-0.33 per squeeze.
50GI = $????????? Ouch.

I'm already burning $3.50 per magazine to practice... and I trust my 9mm or 45ACP with my life...

Aside from the "cool factor".... Wow. Why?

O-Kay... I want one too. Who's buying ammo this week?

JW


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

IntegraGSR said:


> Awesome... I wonder if you could make it fit a 17 frame...


Mag size...


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> hmmm....
> 9mm = $0.15-0.18 per squeeze.
> 45ACP = $0.30-0.33 per squeeze.
> 50GI = $????????? Ouch.
> ...


Indeed. My G21 brothers and sisters are forkin' out the $$$ for ammo. Thank you China.

Wouldn't it be nice if good folks at Guncrafter Industries had a full auto 50GI conversion (like the G18) for our GI's?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

95_alum said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if good folks at Guncrafter Industries had a full auto 50GI conversion (like the G18) for our GI's?


Since most soldiers don't even shoot a 9mm well enough to control it in rapid semi-auto fire, I think a full-auto .50 pistol would be a waste of time and money.

This is a gun for enthusiasts, and then only those enthusiasts who like esoteric stuff.


----------

